# Alternatives to Nursing Bras?



## zoeyzoo (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm pregnanct with my first. I'm having a difficult time find a nursing bra I like.

I was wondering what alterntives others have used for the first few weeks until I have a better idea of what my size will be? Has anyone used the camis with the built in bras?

Also, how do these alternatives work with breast pads for leaks? Will using something like a cami be a pain with the breast pads? Should I stuff something else in there (maybe a diaper insert) instead?


----------



## frenchie03 (Dec 19, 2007)

Hey there! I had the same trouble and for that matter am still deciding on bras! It takes some time to figure out what will work best for your nursing style. In the beginning (and I still do this when I go out in public and have to nurse) I used a cami bra top style shirt underneath whatever top I wanted to wear. I put the disposable nursing pads in the shirt and as long as I didn't have to nurse more than twice I found it comfortable. But once you pull the top down a few times the pad would come loose and fold up on itself and get all bunchy. This is the same problem when you put them in a nursing bra too. I end up not using the pads until just before I go out otherwise I have to change them very frequently to keep them from bunching up.

Recently, I added two soft cup crossover style nursing bras and a regular no-wire drop-cup nursing bra to my lineup. I'm still looking for a demi cup nursing bra since all of my bras show under a v-neck top otherwise. Ugh, I hate what nursing does to my ability to get dressed! But it's a minor inconvenience for such a great thing. Good luck hunting down a good bra solution!


----------



## ~ZooBabies~ (Jan 20, 2008)

Have you checked Target out? I know you're looking for alternatives, but I love their nursing bras! Very comfy! I went ahead and purchased a size and it ended up being right (when I was pregnant).

I love nursing cami's too. Target & motherwear are the only places I liked & could afford! I had no issues w/breast pads in most of my cami's, only one that fit too loosely was it a problem!

Good luck!


----------



## DWAXSMOM (Aug 28, 2005)

I believe that if you have not found a nursing bra that you like, you have not seen all that is available. Most women can find a nursing bra that is similar to the bra that they love prepregnancy.

Also, please remember that many nursing bras are made to assist you in the task of learning to breastfeed. I do think that tanks can be very helpful and many women love them. In my opinion there is one drawback for a new Mom. That is, the tanks usually do not allow for full view of your breast when unclipped. There is usually a smaller hole used for an opening for your nipple. Bras, such as the Bravado original and their fabulous new Silk Seamless, allow for full view of the breast. This is essential while learning how to breastfed. They also allow for the changes your body will go through in the first weeks postpartum.

Keep looking!!!


----------



## nataliebassoon (Feb 20, 2008)

A nice strechy tank with a built-in shelf bra is a great alternative to a nursing bra!


----------



## zoeyzoo (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks for the responses so far... I had one more question. Does fabric play an important role? I noticed a lot of nursing bras are cotton. I'm assuming it's to keep the breasts dry. I normally hate cotton bras. How important is the fabric?


----------



## SuzyLee (Jan 18, 2008)

I used nursing tank tops (mine was 17$ at Target). I still use them every day- I just stuck my breast pads in them same as a bra. I also can wear any type of regular strechy bra- I just pull my boob out from under it.


----------



## SuzyLee (Jan 18, 2008)

I would say it doesn;t matter to most people what the fabric is. If you find out you are sensitive to thrush or something, you can always go get cotton bras later. I always had cotton nursing pads touching my nipples anyway.


----------



## Jacksmum8 (Mar 7, 2006)

I don't think it is important to have a cotton nursing bra unless you are sensitive to synthetic fabrics. Some of the new poly fabrics are wonderful, they are breathable, wickable and dry quickly. Cotton stays wet for a long time which can actually add to irritation.


----------



## *Kelly* (Apr 27, 2007)

I only wear nursing tanks, the two expensive nursing bras I bought are still in the drawer. I wish I had invested in nice ones from the beginning though, the target ones just don't have enough support for me and the fabric was very baggy in the stomach after I started to lose weight.


----------



## mrsb422 (Dec 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZoeyZoo* 
Has anyone used the camis with the built in bras?

Also, how do these alternatives work with breast pads for leaks? Will using something like a cami be a pain with the breast pads? Should I stuff something else in there (maybe a diaper insert) instead?

I have used them, but not in the first few weeks. If you get some that are maybe on the smaller size for you that might be good because you want something that is snug - you'll feel more comfortable. I have used the cami tanks though for nursing and it is DEFINITELY convenient! If you are using disposable pads, then anything with an adhesive backing on it (usually just a square - Lanisoh makes some nice ones) then that will hold them in place. Cloth diapers/inserts also do a great job if you just shove it in between your shirt and the diaper. The only thing I'll say about that is the first week or so can be really tender (sore/cracked nipples) and you might be slathering on the lanolin. If that's the case (it was with me) you're going to want something to put between your breast and your shirt that you won't care about throwing away. Getting lanolin out of clothes can be a real PITA. In that respect, the disposable pads are nice because they protect the nipples between feedings and keep the lanolin on your skin (they don't absorb it so much). Feel free to PM me if that didn't make sense...I'm multitasking and rambling it seems


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

I love, love, love my bravado nursing tank!!! The shelf bras inside most nursing tanks just don't offer enough support and the breast pads move around so much . . . they just don't work for me. The bravado nursing tank (about $40) has a full, regular bravado bra inside. I have one now, and I wash it out every night.


----------



## *Kelly* (Apr 27, 2007)

I agree, the Bravado ones are worth every penny. I have 3 in different colors and they are great.


----------

